# Where is our "Fares" section on the Uber website driver profile?



## Tasweb (Nov 25, 2017)

Americans seem to have a Fares section on their profile in the Uber website that lists the time and distance based fares for their area. I don't have that in Hobart. Is it only an American thing?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Tasweb said:


> Americans seem to have a Fares section on their profile in the Uber website that lists the time and distance based fares for their area. I don't have that in Hobart. Is it only an American thing?


As far as I am aware, we don't have that feature in Australia.

You can find the fare information you are seeking via the rider app. See below for an example.
























You keep selecting the small information i. You can do this for anywhere Uber operates.


----------



## Tasweb (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for the info. You can't drive from Salamanca to the airport in 4 minutes. That's at least a 20 minute drive. Maybe it means how long you would have had to wait for a driver.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Tasweb said:


> Thanks for the info. You can't drive from Salamanca to the airport in 4 minutes. That's at least a 20 minute drive. Maybe it means how long you would have had to wait for a driver.


Yes, they're expecting the driver to arrive at the pick-up point 4 minutes after requesting.

I 'requested' the trip at 11.22 am. They expect the driver to arrive at the airport carpark at 11.26 am and to drop me off at Salamanca Markets at 11.51 am (25 minutes after pickup): see screenshot 2.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Malarkey said:


> As far as I am aware, we don't have that feature in Australia.


It's there in the driver portal Jack, in the Payment Statements section.


----------



## Tasweb (Nov 25, 2017)

I can't see anything like that under that section UberDriverAU. I grabbed a couple of screen shots and put them together to show what I mean. It looks like the partner website in the US is different to ours. I don't have that Fares section.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Tasweb said:


> I can't see anything like that under that section UberDriverAU. I grabbed a couple of screen shots and put them together to show what I mean. It looks like the partner website in the US is different to ours. I don't have that Fares section.


G'day Tasweb,
I'm not sure if this is what you mean, but the waybill for each trip shows the applicable rate. As shown below, in ADL it is $2.20 Base fare + $0.40 per minute + $1.00 per km. Not shown, but in addition is a $1.00 (taxi compensation) levy, plus a $0.55 booking fee. I expect Tassie's rates are different.

The waybill for each 'last trip' can be found in the app. Account tab / Waybill.
It can also be found during each trip by selecting the 3 bars, top right hand corner whilst a trip is in progress. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Tasweb (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks, that isn't the same but it certainly helps. For the record, the Hobart rates are $2.40 base fare, $0.40 per minute + $1.20 per km.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Tasweb said:


> Thanks, that isn't the same but it certainly helps. For the record, the Hobart rates are $2.40 base fare, $0.40 per minute + $1.20 per km.


An additional 20% per km more than ADL. Ouch!

.


----------



## Tasweb (Nov 25, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> An additional 20% per km more than ADL. Ouch!
> 
> .


On the flip side I'm guessing that our average trip would be less km's than in Adelaide. Leave the CBD in Hobart and it can be hard to get a ping. I've sat online in Kingston (10 minute drive south of Hobart) for hours without a ride. I have other reasons to be there by the way, I wouldn't sit in my car unpaid for that long!


----------

